# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  А так ли плоха измена?

## ПаранойА

Почему люди изменяют?
Наскучивают семейные отношения? Хочется свободных действий?
Муж мало обращает внимание? Жена разонравилась?
Может быть измена сподвигает нас на какие-либо поступки. Если он\она начал изменять, может быть со мной что-то не так? - Можем ли мы задавать себе такое вопрос? Или будим винить только изменщика?

----------


## Irina

У каждого свои причины из огромного множества таковых. На поступки она точно не сподвигает. А причину нужно икать не только в себе, а в сложившейся ситуации в семье. Ничего не бывает просто так.

----------


## Irina

Мужчина изменяет от любопытства, а женщина - от отсутствия к ней любопытства собственного мужа.
 Вот такое высказывание попалось на глаза.

----------


## vova230

Измена имеет место там, где чувства настоящего и не было, вот человек и мечется в поисках чего-то.

----------


## Irina

> Измена имеет место там, где чувства настоящего и не было


Не всегда так. Оно могло быть когда-то, но со временем исчезнуть. Вот тогда это и происходит.

----------


## vova230

Настоящая Любовь не проходит. Её можно только Убить, но это уже все, и измена в таком случае не считается изменой.

----------


## Irina

Ничто не вечно и  любовь в том числе. Я вот думаю, сколько людей - столько мнений насчёт измен и столько же причин - у каждого своя.

----------


## BiZ111

Поздравляю с изменой  Нереспект

----------


## SDS

*ПаранойА*, 
спи с тем или с кем , кто и что тебе нравится, с возрастом пройдёт...

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, а кого поздравил то? Вроде *ПаранойА* не о своей измене спрашивала)))

----------


## Энрика

все дело относительно,некоторые и любят,да удержаться не могут...вот такая натура

----------

